# Loyal iPhone user switched to droid



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm an Apple person. Got the MacPower Book, iPhones, and iPad. But I keep reading android phones are better than iPhones for U/L. So I just got my first (used) Android device yesterday for a 2nd line i just ported over to VZW. 
Planning on using the droid just for driving and keeping iPhone as Main phone. 

I'm usually pretty Tech savy but I'm utterly lost on my android device. Any suggestions for setting it up to drive U/L?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uh? Practice, maybe YouTube people that made the leap from iPhone to Android.
Just a different GUI you need to get used to.

Maybe you're not rubbing it hard enough?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uh? Practice, maybe YouTube people that made the leap from iPhone to Android.
> Just a different GUI you need to get used to.
> 
> Maybe you're not rubbing it hard enough?


Whatever I'm doing isn't working. Got kindle subscription so got a few books on using droid. Not convinced at all its a better OS but still willing to give it a try a while longer.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Kindle?!
Amazon is the WORST!

Unlike Apple, where everyone gets vanilla.

Android OS let's the phone manufacturer put a software overlay ontop of it to highlight the hardware functions, and inspire new technology developments.

Amazon is the WORST, you can't even use the regular Google app store.

I prefer Motorola on a Verizon network. Best handset antenna hardware on the best network, gives the strongest and largest coverage.

Stay away from anything Amazon.
Might as well get a Windows phone


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think she meant the Kindle app on an Android phone, not an Amazon phone.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Kindle?!
> Amazon is the WORST!
> 
> Unlike Apple, where everyone gets vanilla.
> ...


It may be Kindle device or kindle app on either her iPad/iPhone. She was just referring to her getting books to research Android. I do not (nor have I ever) owned a kindle. But if I did a lot of e-books the Kindle is good for a book reader. There screens are good for reading.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm an Apple person. Got the MacPower Book, iPhones, and iPad. But I keep reading android phones are better than iPhones for U/L. So I just got my first (used) Android device yesterday for a 2nd line i just ported over to VZW.
> Planning on using the droid just for driving and keeping iPhone as Main phone.
> 
> I'm usually pretty Tech savy but I'm utterly lost on my android device. Any suggestions for setting it up to drive U/L?


So I use an iPhone as my primary phone not because I prefer Apple but because my main job it is more user friendly with all their strong security measures. I used to have a OnePlus phone and loved it. But it required all seperate and external apps for everything (email, calendar, secured PDF) etc. Every time I had to read a work email I would have to type in my long password. It also with these external apps were battery drainers. I switched to iPhone 6+ so I could use the integrated email and calendar. I can use fingerprint for authentication. Makes life better.

So I decided for Uber and Lyft I was going to buy an Android tab and got the Galaxy Note Pro. The 12+ inch screen works fabulous.

The best thing about switching from iPhone to Android is Google Maps can run in the background at all times. On iPhone only "Maps" can do that which sucks. So your navigation will be quicker and smoother.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm a Mac person except for the iPhone. I have an iPad, a Samsung Tablet, a Kindle, a Macbook Air, a Kindle Fire, and an LG V10 phone. I might have been an iPhone person if the iPhone hadn't been locked to ATT for so long. By the time they opened it up, I had already used Android for many years and prefer it to the iPhone experience. There are certain note-taking apps that are better on the iPad or non-existent on Android, and that's why I have an iPad. The interface is clunkier for me compared to Android (but that just may be a habit issue). I know I had a learning curve (about a week) when switching from Windows to the Mac back in 2004.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> I'm an Apple person. Got the MacPower Book, iPhones, and iPad. But I keep reading android phones are better than iPhones for U/L. So I just got my first (used) Android device yesterday for a 2nd line i just ported over to VZW.
> Planning on using the droid just for driving and keeping iPhone as Main phone.
> 
> I'm usually pretty Tech savy but I'm utterly lost on my android device. Any suggestions for setting it up to drive U/L?


All you do is install apps and run them like you do on Apple. Exactly what are you struggling with?

You're only saying that about android because you're used to iCrapple. Android is freedom


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I use a large screen Blu, considered a "budget phone" but it's got huge power which is what you want when driving with a bunch of apps at once, phone calls, etc. On T-Mobile which is pretty good around here, if you can't get a T-Mobile signal you can't get anything else either. 

However "huge power" is exactly what it needs, and you need to keep it plugged in to a power adapter delivering at least 2 amps, just to break even. 

Apple products make you look hip in the coffee shop, Android is for work. There should be no problem with it, you get an icon you press just like any other phone and it starts the app. But you do need to be proficient with your phone before you go out driving, so sit at home and practice, open your apps, enter some destinations in Waze, make a phone call and send a text, open some websites, until you're sure you can do it all with ease when you're on the road.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> All you do is install apps and run them like you do on Apple. Exactly what are you struggling with?
> 
> You're only saying that about android because you're used to iCrapple. Android is freedom


I got the apps working. Took me a while to figure out where GPS was located. But curious, if I should log in using the phone number on the android app or the one on my iPhone. I logged in to android using iPhone # and it automatically opened and turned on Lyft app on iPhone. Defeats the purpose now I have two devices eating up data.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad and Bart McCoy 
Based on your responses (which I appreciate) I realize I didn't clearly communicate my question. Bart McCoy mentioned freedom iPhones don't have.

So let me restate my question, how do drivers use the "freedom" android provides to customize their phones to be more productive. I read three books this morning on android so I have a better concept of layout and widgets but the books on kindle were dated. I'm looking for support on ways to effectively set up my android devise specifically for driving to be more productive.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

FAC said:


> I got the apps working. Took me a while to figure out where GPS was located. But curious, if I should log in using the phone number on the android app or the one on my iPhone. I logged in to android using iPhone # and it automatically opened and turned on Lyft app on iPhone. Defeats the purpose now I have two devices eating up data.


Get Uber Ops to update your contact info to the new Android number so that way you can call the generic Uber number for client contact while on the app. You'll find that android does multitasking a lot better.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> I got the apps working. Took me a while to figure out where GPS was located. But curious, if I should log in using the phone number on the android app or the one on my iPhone. I logged in to android using iPhone # and it automatically opened and turned on Lyft app on iPhone. Defeats the purpose now I have two devices eating up data.


I don't understand, you log on using a phone number? well for Lyft I do, but Uber I used an email address. But in now way does logging into either or make both apps run simultaneously and eat up data


FAC said:


> Squirming Like A Toad and Bart McCoy
> Based on your responses (which I appreciate) I realize I didn't clearly communicate my question. Bart McCoy mentioned freedom iPhones don't have.
> 
> So let me restate my question, how do drivers use the "freedom" android provides to customize their phones to be more productive. I read three books this morning on android so I have a better concept of layout and widgets but the books on kindle were dated. I'm looking for support on ways to effectively set up my android devise specifically for driving to be more productive.


Kinda too many ways to list. Take music for example. If you wanted to add 1 mp3 song you gotta go through the hassle of itunes. With android you simply put it on your phone.

Or simple stuff like downloading. You can use a zillion browsers. And safari doesn't even allow you to download anything, that's crazy.

Freedom

The list goes on and on


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Get Uber Ops to update your contact info to the new Android number so that way you can call the generic Uber number for client contact while on the app. You'll find that android does multitasking a lot better.


So do I ask to change the number or add the number?

I already have contacts saved in iPhone "uberPax" and "LyftPax". Love having Lyft pax bc I can txt them which the app doesn't allow me to do. Interesting observation, when I am a pax the uberPax # Shows up when a driver calls me. When I'm a Lyft pax it's different.

Multitasking! That's exactly what I want to do but don't know where to start. I'm so android illiterate I didn't even know how to turn on the phone and still haven't figured out where the volume is. Got a little more familiar with reading up on the phone this morning.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> So do I ask to change the number or add the number?
> 
> I already have contacts saved in iPhone "uberPax" and "LyftPax". Love having Lyft pax bc I can txt them which the app doesn't allow me to do. Interesting observation, when I am a pax the uberPax # Shows up when a driver calls me. When I'm a Lyft pax it's different.
> 
> Multitasking! That's exactly what I want to do but don't know where to start. I'm so android illiterate I didn't even know how to turn on the phone and still haven't figured out where the volume is. Got a little more familiar with reading up on the phone this morning.


You will need to change/update the phone number with Uber and Lyft. Because when you call that number it uses caller ID to recognize you and will forward your call to appropriate party. Also for text as well.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

FAC said:


> So do I ask to change the number or add the number?
> 
> I already have contacts saved in iPhone "uberPax" and "LyftPax". Love having Lyft pax bc I can txt them which the app doesn't allow me to do. Interesting observation, when I am a pax the uberPax # Shows up when a driver calls me. When I'm a Lyft pax it's different.
> 
> Multitasking! That's exactly what I want to do but don't know where to start. I'm so android illiterate I didn't even know how to turn on the phone and still haven't figured out where the volume is. Got a little more familiar with reading up on the phone this morning.


I've never used Lyft so I can't speak for them, but the way Uber is setup only the phone number that's setup in their system can send and receive calls/texts from the assigned generic number you're given. So if you change your personal info to the android number it will send/receive from the Uber number and you won't have to fumble between two phones anymore.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> I don't understand, you log on using a phone number? well for Lyft I do, but Uber I used an email address. But in now way does logging into either or make both apps run simultaneously and eat up data
> 
> Kinda too many ways to list. Take music for example. If you wanted to add 1 mp3 song you gotta go through the hassle of itunes. With android you simply put it on your phone.
> 
> ...


Ok got music handled. I have Spotify on tablet. When a pax enters, I hand them my tablet and ask them to choose their music. So don't need to worry about music.

What I want to know is what are the best widgets/apps and set up for uber/Lyft and how multitasking works. A little advice to get me started would be very helpful. I am tech savvy but it would be nice to get advice from people already using android so I have less of a learning curve and minimize my time trying out apps that don't work. I'm also a minimalist. I hate installing something that may not work. I've been programming since I was 10. I know all apps regardless the OS leaves something behind. Installing and uninstalling apps screws up performance on any OS be it android, iOS Windows, Mac and even UNIX.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> I've never used Lyft so I can't speak for them, but the way Uber is setup only the phone number that's setup in their system can send and receive calls/texts from the assigned generic number you're given. So if you change your personal info to the android number it will send/receive from the Uber number and you won't have to fumble between two phones anymore.


Only fumbled between two phones for 10min last night until I turned off android until I could figure it out. Conceivable, couldn't I run uber on android, and use iPhone to contact the pax? My Bluetooth only supports two devices at the same time. I have iPad and iPhone connected. I allow pax to use iPad to choose music. Like having iPhone to chose what I'm in the mood for when not driving.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

FAC said:


> Ok got music handled. I have Spotify on tablet. When a pax enters, I hand them my tablet and ask them to choose their music. So don't need to worry about music.
> 
> What I want to know is what are the best widgets/apps and set up for uber/Lyft and how multitasking works. A little advice to get me started would be very helpful. I am tech savvy but it would be nice to get advice from people already using android so I have less of a learning curve and minimize my time trying out apps that don't work. I'm also a minimalist. I hate installing something that may not work. I've been programming since I was 10. I know all apps regardless the OS leaves something behind. Installing and uninstalling apps screws up performance on any OS be it android, iOS Windows, Mac and even UNIX.


Well for Uber Lyft, you don't really use any widgets, and you just use the respective uber/lyft app

What type of help/convience app/widgets you looking for to Uber/lyft?

Multitasking is you just switch between apps, they will keep running. on larger phones/tablets you can used split screen to run 2 apps depending on device model


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Giving the pax a tablet, you really trying to get 5 star rating huh lol?
what's your rating since doing that


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Ok got music handled. I have Spotify on tablet. When a pax enters, I hand them my tablet and ask them to choose their music. So don't need to worry about music.
> 
> What I want to know is what are the best widgets/apps and set up for uber/Lyft and how multitasking works. A little advice to get me started would be very helpful. I am tech savvy but it would be nice to get advice from people already using android so I have less of a learning curve and minimize my time trying out apps that don't work. I'm also a minimalist. I hate installing something that may not work. I've been programming since I was 10. I know all apps regardless the OS leaves something behind. Installing and uninstalling apps screws up performance on any OS be it android, iOS Windows, Mac and even UNIX.


The most useful app I have on my Android Tablet is:

Uber/Lyft QS (Quick Switch)

You can get from the Playstore. It allows you to instantly switch between Uber, Lyft, Google Maps (or Waze). Best app you can buy for couple dollars.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Giving the pax a tablet, you really trying to get 5 star rating huh lol?
> what's your rating since doing that


Well she does Select. She needs all the help she can get to make up for the people who rate her low because they didn't know what they were ordering. I also assume their rating requirements have to be a bit higher standard.

But I'm also curious how this has helped your rating.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey 
See my response about using iPhone for communication. Will this work?



FAC said:


> Conceivable, couldn't I run uber on android, and use iPhone to contact the pax? I already have them programmed in iPhone.
> 
> My Bluetooth only supports two devices at the same time. I have iPad and iPhone connected. I allow pax to use iPad to choose music. Like having iPhone to chose what I'm in the mood for when not driving.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> What type of help/convience app/widgets you looking for to Uber/lyft?l


I don't know. That's why I'm reaching out. Seriously I don't know what I don't know.

Multitasking- I have a pretty large screen on the phone. Larger than my iPhone 6s Plus. But if I liked the android setup was thinking about maybe getting a android mini tablet. Wanted an iPhone mini iPad but couldn't justify it with all the other Mac stuff I have.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> MattyMikey
> See my response about using iPhone for communication. Will this work?


So I could get Google Voice hooked up on my tablet and update my phone number. However, I've found it easier to use texting and phone calls from my iPhone. So I personally in your situation would use Android for the apps like me, and continue to use your iPhone for calls. Also, if you ever choose to, you wouldn't need phone service on your Android phone. You could enable wifi and connect to your iPhone.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> I don't know. That's why I'm reaching out. Seriously I don't know what I don't know.
> 
> Multitasking- I have a pretty large screen on the phone. Larger than my iPhone 6s Plus. But if I liked the android setup was thinking about maybe getting a android mini tablet. Wanted an iPhone mini iPad but couldn't justify it with all the other Mac stuff I have.


Well if you consider going to a tablet check out my post on page one of this thread. You could make it look good.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-started-how-do-yall-lyft-and-uber.77506/

Also shows you the app I suggested to you in above post.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I use iphone and android. Usually the android runs Lyft, the iphone runs Uber and does phone calls and text. The android is a cheap $50 phone that I just run on wifi from the iPhone's hotspot data. I found it easier than trying to switch between the two apps. It also gives me more time to decide what to do with the pings when both apps are in the front.

I have all apps loaded on both phones so I can have two things visible at once. Sometimes I'll switch around which does what. Ride share timer is a good app for android to countdown the 5 minutes to cancel. And iphone has a good surge monitoring app.

Network your tablet to the same hotspot as well and you can remote control the Spotify on your tablet from your phone(s). I'd find some way to mount the tablet to a headrest or console rather than handing it out. Usually a $30 generic tablet mount will do it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Well she does Select. She needs all the help she can get to make up for the people who rate her low because they didn't know what they were ordering. I also assume their rating requirements have to be a bit higher standard.
> 
> But I'm also curious how this has helped your rating.


Actually uberSelect helps my rating. I get a better quality of pax when it's not surging. I only drive part time, but week after week my uber reports 5* out of all rated rides. I did have 1* from a grumpy cheap ass man who was already late and ordered uberPool to go 5 blocks. Had a 2nd pickup who was a no show. The guy Complained the whole time. Should of kicked his sorry ass out I knew I'd get a one star anyway. But that hurt my rating since I don't drive much. It's taking a lot of 5 stars to get back where I was. Currently I'm 4.88. I want my 4.95 back! That is when i quit uberX all together and take Lyft pax when select is slow.

When it is surging high, I get stupid drunk pax thinking they are saving money by ordering uberSelect. But either they are too drunk, or don't know how to do simple math. If the surge is 3.1 on X and 1.8 on select, I'm still making more per mile and minute but the pax thinks they are getting a deal. It's quite humorous.

Surge has to be above 2 and select not surging to equal out the fare, but won't take a uber X unless surge 2.5 and no select surge. Not worth headache for X pax.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I think she meant the Kindle app on an Android phone, not an Amazon phone.


Yes i was reading an ebook on kindle app actually on my iPad tablet. I got a used LG v10 less than a year old for $150 on Verizon.

I won a free Samsung s7 (not edge) but sold it for $650.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I do hope FAC tou get used to it though. It does definitely have a learning curve.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

FAC said:


> Only fumbled between two phones for 10min last night until I turned off android until I could figure it out. Conceivable, couldn't I run uber on android, and use iPhone to contact the pax? My Bluetooth only supports two devices at the same time. I have iPad and iPhone connected. I allow pax to use iPad to choose music. Like having iPhone to chose what I'm in the mood for when not driving.


You can run Uber on any device, unless they've changed that recently. Yet you can only contact the generic number from the phone number you gave in your profile. I used to fumble between two devices myself when I had the Uber iPhone since my personal phone number was in their system. Since I switched over a couple of years ago to my own android running the app I do it all from one phone now.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Giving the pax a tablet, you really trying to get 5 star rating huh lol?
> what's your rating since doing that


I ask for it right back...they don't keep it long  found it easier just to hand them the tablet to choose their own music than for me to fumble with it on my phone. Had an awesome rating until I got my one and only 1*. Damn that hurt. It's funny now how I look at ratings elsewhere. Like on Amazon or Yelp etc. even if something got mostly 5 stars and maybe a 4 here and there that single 1 star kills the rating


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I do hope FAC tou get used to it though. It does definitely have a learning curve.


Until I get a solid understanding of android, sticking with iPhone. I got that down. Just looking for advice and apps and setups people use I can try while learning how to use my droid phone hoping to speed up learning curve. At least I have alternative using my iPhone and I'm not Ina do or die situation trying to figure it out. Already went through that when I first started driving since Uber and Lyft offer such excellent training.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

You can hide your location with android. Might come in handy in some situations.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I use iphone and android. Usually the android runs Lyft, the iphone runs Uber and does phone calls and text. The android is a cheap $50 phone that I just run on wifi from the iPhone's hotspot data. I found it easier than trying to switch between the two apps. It also gives me more time to decide what to do with the pings when both apps are in the front.
> 
> I have all apps loaded on both phones so I can have two things visible at once. Sometimes I'll switch around which does what. Ride share timer is a good app for android to countdown the 5 minutes to cancel. And iphone has a good surge monitoring app.
> 
> Network your tablet to the same hotspot as well and you can remote control the Spotify on your tablet from your phone(s). I'd find some way to mount the tablet to a headrest or console rather than handing it out. Usually a $30 generic tablet mount will do it.


grams777 - Thanks for the valuable insight. I like the idea of running one platform on each phone.

I have the iPhone surge app! The best app I've found to date for Ridesharing. The first night I used it I paid off the subscription with one fare. I love that app! I love watching the trends. Helps me strategize so I can stay away from downtown. It's a must have and one reason I will keep iPhone with me since they don't have android version.

My iPad tablet, iPhone, and android, all are on LTE with their own connections; why do suggest turning off the cellular and run them all off my iPhone hot spot? Wouldn't that slow down my iPhone?

I like handing the iPad to pax with Spotify already running. Keeps them from snooping around my iPad. also, they act like they are extra special by me offering my personal iPad to select their own music and seem to treat it better than if it was their own. They always say thank you hand it right back.

I'm concerned if I mount it they would walk away with it. If I hand it to them they know that I know they have it. I also have a nifty "as seen on TV" purse holder that connects from the head rest of pax and driver seat. I also connect the loop of a small car trash can to the same connectors. The trash bag plus the high back of the net holding my purse and iPad creates an obstacle and they are unable to reach over and grap my things without me noticing. So everything stays safe and out of the way.

If you run Lyft on android, they now have a timer, but if you pickup a pax on uber using your iPhone, can you still run the rideshare timer on android?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> You can hide your location with android. Might come in handy in some situations.


That was one of the main reasons I wanted to try android vs jailbreaking my iPhone. I'm trying to figure out how to do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> grams777 - Thanks for the valuable insight. I like the idea of running one platform on each phone.
> 
> I have the iPhone surge app! The best app I've found to date for Ridesharing. The first night I used it I paid off the subscription with one fare. I love that app! I love watching the trends. Helps me strategize so I can stay away from downtown. It's a must have and one reason I will keep iPhone with me since they don't have android version.
> 
> ...


I like having to pay for data on only one device. Also it makes Spotify work like a remote control on your other devices on the same network. I either use my iphone data or an old data only prepaid hotspot I have. It doesn't really slow down the iphone. It can also help the ipad battery if it's running on wifi with Lte and gps off. It is easier though just to have data on each. Ride share timer works on android regardless of where the driver app is.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> That was one of the main reasons I wanted to try android vs jailbreaking my iPhone. I'm trying to figure out how to do that. Any suggestions?


I wouldn't mess with it. It can be done but overall it's much easier and more reliable to just use it normally. You can lose rides fiddling around with it and keeping track of and working around all the countermeasures in place by Uber and Lyft. The apps also tend to behave strangely. Amazon flex now won't even work at all on rooted phones.

I've been down this road. You're better off focusing that time on the best places and times to be; calls to take; and watching other driver positions rather than going down the fake location rabbit hole.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I wouldn't mess with it. It can be done but overall it's much easier and more reliable to just use it normally. You can lose rides fiddling around with it and keeping track of and working around all the countermeasures in place by Uber and Lyft. Amazon flex now won't even work at all on rooted phones.


Countermeasures are minimal or non-existent so far. Depends on how much risk one is willing to take.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Countermeasures are minimal or non-existent so far. Depends on how much risk one is willing to take.


Each app has countermeasures and bugs caused when using it. I have been able to do it for years and it's a pain versus the relatively little reward in a few situations. Amazon flex is now a complete no go with any recent version. For the OP just learning android, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't even use it myself even though I can. Better to focus on 10 other things more important.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

grams777 said:


> Each app has countermeasures and bugs caused when using it. I have been able to do it for years and it's a pain versus the relatively little reward in a few situations. Amazon flex is now a complete no go with any recent version. For the OP just learning android, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't even use it myself even though I can. Better to focus on 10 other things more important.


Good advice. But I'm a techie geek at heart. Figuring out android now. Already reading up on how to write my own apps. Wrote a couple for iPhone but Apple store is a pain to deal with. Programming is programming regardless the language. Still same logic regardless of its procedural or object oriented design. Just a different syntax.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> Good advice. But I'm a techie geek at heart. Figuring out android now. Already reading up on how to write my own apps. Wrote a couple for iPhone but Apple store is a pain to deal with. Programming is programming regardless the language. Still same logic regardless of its procedural or object oriented design. Just a different syntax.


I suppose you know there's a lot of money for app developers and programmers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

FAC said:


> I don't know. That's why I'm reaching out. Seriously I don't know what I don't know.


It sounds like you're asking for recommendations of Android apps that help driver productivity. I don't think there are any Android only driver aid type apps; at least none that would seem useful. The only apps I use are, apart from the obvious Uber driver and Lyft apps are:

Google Maps
Uber pax
Built-in Android stopwatch

For music I use Spotify and Folder Player.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Let me restate my question, how do drivers use the "freedom" android provides to customize their phones to be more productive. I read three books this morning on android so I have a better concept of layout and widgets but the books on kindle were dated. I'm looking for support on ways to effectively set up my android devise specifically for driving to be more productive.



Probably should update your contact information in the Uber & Lyft to this Android phone number.
I'd strip down the phone to just
TNC apps
Google maps
Spotify
NFC and card reader apps for tips.

You can easily backup and move the Uber & Lyft contact and text info

Then keep your iPhone private. And the Android would be 100% tax deductible.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> So do I ask to change the number or add the number?
> 
> I already have contacts saved in iPhone "uberPax" and "LyftPax". Love having Lyft pax bc I can txt them which the app doesn't allow me to do. Interesting observation, when I am a pax the uberPax # Shows up when a driver calls me. When I'm a Lyft pax it's different.
> 
> Multitasking! That's exactly what I want to do but don't know where to start. I'm so android illiterate I didn't even know how to turn on the phone and still haven't figured out where the volume is. Got a little more familiar with reading up on the phone this morning.


Why can't you text uber pax? I do it all the time. No Lyft where I am.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you text uber pax? I do it all the time. No Lyft where I am.


Yeah I text all the time too. Here is one tonight from a beech that cancelled when I was like 1.5 minutes away.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 45267
> 
> 
> Yeah I text all the time too. Here is one tonight from a beech that cancelled when I was like 1.5 minutes away.


Funny, I've had that exact (except for location) conversation a dozen times.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Funny, I've had that exact (except for location) conversation a dozen times.


I guess I should visit her destination with 5 dozen eggs lol. They may cancel but we can see the destination still lol.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm an Apple person. Got the MacPower Book, iPhones, and iPad. But I keep reading android phones are better than iPhones for U/L. So I just got my first (used) Android device yesterday for a 2nd line i just ported over to VZW.
> Planning on using the droid just for driving and keeping iPhone as Main phone.
> 
> I'm usually pretty Tech savy but I'm utterly lost on my android device. Any suggestions for setting it up to drive U/L?


how did i know FG50 would be your 1st white knight reply


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you text uber pax? I do it all the time. No Lyft where I am.


I must of miscommunicated. I have both uber and Lyft phone numbers in my contacts. The numbers haven't changed since I started driving. Nice to have because Lyft doesn't allow you to text the pax in the app like uber does. By having the number saved, I'm able to text them. I prefer txt-nice to have time stamped documentation.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

14gIV said:


> how did i know FG50 would be your 1st white knight reply


Cause Fireguy50 is my favorite grouch around- he thinks he's grouchy but once a fireman always a fireman, he really cares for people. But he's not always my white night - he scolds me when I do stupid things. And usually has an awesomely sarcastic relevant video to post.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Probably should update your contact information in the Uber & Lyft to this Android phone number.
> I'd strip down the phone to just
> TNC apps
> Google maps
> ...


Not ready to change the contact number yet. Last night was my first night using it and switched back to my iPhone. I need another mount for the phone. Thing about iPhone is the surge app that's not yet available on android. That little software is best tool around. I make a killing using it. I know surge on all platforms in ten locations. This little software has made it possible for me to avoid downtown and find locations that are still as busy. Only problem, not that busy lately even for the 2am crowd.

I've actually started striping down the apps on the phone. Interesting LG phones come with a bunch of crap pre installed. Worse than Apple!

I guess I need a little more time to play with the droid to set it up how I like it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It sounds like you're asking for recommendations of Android apps that help driver productivity. I don't think there are any Android only driver aid type apps; at least none that would seem useful. The only apps I use are, apart from the obvious Uber driver and Lyft apps are:
> 
> Google Maps
> Uber pax
> ...


Noticed uber app much different tha n android. Has buttons I have no idea what they are for.

What I don't like, and probably could be customized I just haven't figured out how, is removing or auto hide the navigation bar on the bottom and the task bar on top. My LG screen may be bigger, but those two annoying but required functions take up a lot of landscape.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I suppose you know there's a lot of money for app developers and programmers.


Yes and no, it depends. A basic coder doesn't make much, only around $50-60k. I used to make 3x that amount but I was willing to travel 20-25 days a month. I wasn't a programmer though. I'm a solution architect. I have both the business background and tech background. Did a couple projects as business analysis. Mostly I was the tech lead that designed the solution and managed my programmers and did some coding myself. I learned quickly in my career my Indian buddies kicked my ass when they coded, but interestingly wasn't able to design the solution.

I wonder if it's an Eastern couture thing. I was an exchange student living in Japan in high school, then continued my Japanese studies when I returned home. I would tutor the Japanes exchange students I exchange for them tutoring me. What I learned is again they kicked our butts in math and logic. But lacked the creativity mindset. Not surprising. When I was exchange student is when the Japanese dominated the market in everything from cars to electeonics. The only product they actually invented was the VCR, everything else they took from someone else and made better.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 45267
> 
> 
> Yeah I text all the time too. Here is one tonight from a beech that cancelled when I was like 1.5 minutes away.


Classic!!!!


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a dedicated car phone (Samsung S7, Verizon had a BOGO offer) so my setup is like this:

- Anker QuickCharge 2.0 cigarette lighter charger
- Koomus CD-Slot magnetic mount
- OBDLink MX - OBDII Scanner plugged into car (more on this later https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H9S71LW/?tag=ubne0c-20
- Samsung Bluetooth earpiece (2 units, one spare) for navigation and calls. Allows me to use voice navigation, call pax with clearer voice than built in car BT, increases accuracy of voice commands for mounted phone, etc. 
- Square Chip + NFC card reader for tips. Have magnetic swiper too.

Apps:

Uber - Configured to use Google Maps as default navigation
Lyft - Configured to use Google Maps as default navigation. Enabled the "Driver Shortcut" option from the settings menu for a 'free' Uber/Lyft switching function
TripLog mileage tracker - This is setup with the OBDLink MX to automatically pull the mileage from the car. The car is set to start recording when Plugged into power and speed over 5mph. Almost completely automatic mileage tracking (have to classify trips)
AutoGuard - This automatically starts recording the front facing camera when power is applied (without audio). It records in the background. On older phones this may slow down your phone too much. 
Pandora - For personal music when pax not in car. Pax get radio only as far a I'm concerned. Aux cord if they ask nicely.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Null said:


> I have a dedicated car phone (Samsung S7, Verizon had a BOGO offer) so my setup is like this:
> 
> - Anker QuickCharge 2.0 cigarette lighter charger
> - Koomus CD-Slot magnetic mount
> ...


*Wow!!! Null Great information thank you. *

I obviously have a few questions.

Anker QuickCharge 2.o adapter - Check got it (also got the anker cord for iphone and android)

Koomus CD Slot Mount- I was considering ordering it. if your lyft driver you get 40% all Koomus stuff. if youre not, send me a PM i'll give you the code to get the discount.

Why and how do you use your OBDII scanner? i went to the link you provided but didn't understand the usefulness of this information, but it sounds really cool.

Started using an earpiece because my bluetooth kit supposed to connect to two devices at the same time. it works 25% of the time. So i have ipad connected to bluetooth so pax can choose music. actually found some new music i like as a result. only once i thought i was going to loose my mind when a pax played death metal.

Have Square reader, but no one has tipped me with it. Wanted to see the demand before i invested in the NFC reader. do you have a sign? has it generated additional tips?

I like my trip logger because i can easily classify my trips and it allows for medical classification too which is a write off. But having it linked to the OBDLINK, isn't that overkill?

AutoGuard, is that a dashcam or an app?

I use audible to listen to my audio books when i don't have a pax, or my long list of podcasts. I love the Freakenomics podcast.
These are awesome tips. Thank you!!!!

***edit*** how do you set up google maps enable driver shortcut? I use waze because its awesome at redirecting me out of traffic and google maps is worse than apple maps on iphone. So i haven't used it much. i'll try it on andriod since i know it has more robust features.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

3. The scanner is just to automatically pull the car mileage from the computer. It can still get out of sync because it's an inferred value vs absolute, but as long as you have a full time car phone that's plugged in it stays accurate.

5. When uber first reduced rates in early Jan forward I got a lot of tips by griping to pax. I don't push hard for tips these days since pax seemed to be worn out by that conversation. I get a couple a week and the rest are cash.

6. The TripLog app connects to the OBDLink. Triplog lets you classify for all the IRS categories. The data gets automatically uploaded online. You can then edit/classify trips from the web, view your travel history heat map, etc.

* The Lyft android app has a built in Uber/Lyft app switcher. The lyft app will put a Lyft circle on the foreground, you swipe the circle to log in/out. I have Uber up as the primary with Lyft in the background. You can toggle between them.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you text uber pax? I do it all the time. No Lyft where I am.


I do it all the time, second best way to get documentation from the PAX to defend your actions and decisions.
After a dashcam


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I also have the Koomus Pro Universal CD Mount
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016GNYZIC/?tag=ubne0c-20

Can't have enough USB ports!
Dual Port USB Car Charger replaced my dash cigarette lighter, hardwired and soldered into the vehicle so it doesn't have a loose connection.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M6QODH2/?tag=ubne0c-20

Then a 2nd Dual USB Charger with LED backlighting on the back of the center console for rear passengers and my children
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D4DFC6Q/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm a technologist and I support both the Android platform and the Fisher-Price platform. They're both fine and either will likely suit your needs. I have very specialized needs for my business that preclude me from using a Fisher-Price phone, but my kids love iOS and I don't have any issues supporting iOS, either. In the end, it all just comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Fisher-Price platform


Bahahahaha!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Why would you desire to juggle two phones when iPhone works fine as a personal & rideshare device? I had an Android for a number of years and liked, even though I too am an Apple person, but once T-Mobile worked with iPhone...no looking back.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I have both, but I only use the Iphone as back up, I'm always using my Android.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Why would you desire to juggle two phones when iPhone works fine as a personal & rideshare device? I had an Android for a number of years and liked, even though I too am an Apple person, but once T-Mobile worked with iPhone...no looking back.


Well one reason is secondary safety communications.
I'm trying to find an old phone in my basement with a good battery so if things get real bad! I'll have a backup phone to dial 911 with under the seat or in the trunk. All phones will reach 911 even without a service plan.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Why would you desire to juggle two phones when iPhone works fine as a personal & rideshare device? I had an Android for a number of years and liked, even though I too am an Apple person, but once T-Mobile worked with iPhone...no looking back.


Greatly simplifies writing off your device and phone service for IRS purposes.

Deduct everything you pay for the device and service on the line vs. trying to calculate your business use percentage BS


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Well one reason is secondary safety communications.
> I'm trying to find an old phone in my basement with a good battery so if things get real bad! I'll have a backup phone to dial 911 with under the seat or in the trunk. All phones will reach 911 even without a service plan.


Built-in OnStar in my car, have contemplated subscribing for the _Safe & Sound_ ($19.95 a month) simply to be able to reach up and push the button if a passenger gets squirley. They will hear a live person over the cars speakers, _OnStar Safe & Sound, is everything okay?_


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Built-in OnStar in my car, have contemplated subscribing for the _Safe & Sound_ ($19.95 a month) simply to be able to reach up and push the button if a passenger gets squirley. They will hear a live person over the cars speakers, _OnStar Safe & Sound, is everything okay?_


I wonder how that is legal to force your payment first?
The FCC requires network providers must transmit an emergency call (911) regardless of whether you use their service or not.
Why all locked phones can access 911, without unlocking the screen. And all old phones without a contract must have 911 service.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I wonder how that is legal to force your payment first?
> The FCC requires network providers must transmit an emergency call (911) regardless of whether you use their service or not.
> Why all locked phones can access 911, without unlocking the screen. And all old phones without a contract must have 911 service.


I agree...everything I Google search on whether or not OnStar will take and handle 911 calls without the OnStar paid subscription is vague, however.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe it's because they have their own intermediary call center. And you can't dial 911 directly?

I hear Ford has some new software that will bluetooth hack into any phones in the vehicle and dial 911 in similar crash or airbag deployment situations.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I run Lyft, Uber, CamOnRoad, Zello, Google Maps, Chrome, simultaneously on my Note 5.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Maybe it's because they have their own intermediary call center. And you can't dial 911 directly?
> 
> I hear Ford has some new software that will bluetooth hack into any phones in the vehicle and dial 911 in similar crash or airbag deployment situations.


Interesting. I was curious to know how my 911 was handled with my Ford Sync.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Interesting. I was curious to know how my 911 was handled with my Ford Sync.


Um, no guarantees.
It's an OS, with several versions and updates. I don't know what version of the software utilizes this nor which vehicle models have it.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Um, no guarantees.
> It's an OS, with several versions and updates. I don't know what version of the software utilizes this nor which vehicle models have it.


Yeah I have it but was not sure how it works after an accident. It also has me store two numbers so they can also alert those people I was on accident. Mother and spouse will be woken up. Hopefully it does not start giving them GPS coordinates though lol. They be like what?!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Better than a rescue search party 4 days afterwards


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Better than a rescue search party 4 days afterwards


No I have no problem with 911 getting it. Just family getting coordinates would be like I'm in bed what do I do with these? Lol


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

FAC said:


> Only fumbled between two phones for 10min last night until I turned off android until I could figure it out. Conceivable, couldn't I run uber on android, and use iPhone to contact the pax? My Bluetooth only supports two devices at the same time. I have iPad and iPhone connected. I allow pax to use iPad to choose music. Like having iPhone to chose what I'm in the mood for when not driving.


Been reading your post and this on cought my attention. I have iPhone 6 with both Lyft and Uber running at same time. Just keep Uber on top and switch to Lyft when you get ping, after which you should go off line with Uber until that fare completed. Whith both these apps running, Google Maps still pops up and runs as normal.

You can also have Lyft run on both ipad and iphone at same time. Uber will only let you be logged in on one or the other.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Why would you desire to juggle two phones when iPhone works fine as a personal & rideshare device? I had an Android for a number of years and liked, even though I too am an Apple person, but once T-Mobile worked with iPhone...no looking back.


How do you figure juggling two phones is a problem I have a Blu Studio x 5.5 inch screen on my left and I have a Samsung 8-inch screen in the center console on my right, Uber Lyft and navigation is handled by the Samsung tablet and all Communications is handled by my BLU Studio x 5.5 inch screen on my left, no problem whatsoever very easy to do and I think it's even better,

When I receive a call or a text on my studio X phone my navigation is not interrupted on my Samsung tablet, when i need to call I just push one button on my phone and I'm done,
I don't have to fumble around with one device switching back and forth between applications I can spend more time concentrating on the road..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Will you guys compare iPhone and Android some of you will say

"my iPhone works better than my Android phone"

there's a little technical issue as some of you don't seem to understand when you buy an iPhone you are buying an iPhone there is no other version of iPhones running an iPhone OS an iPhone is an iPhone,

when you buy an Android all types of different brands and devices that's running the Android software and some of those devices suck.

that's why I paid the money for a Samsung Galaxy tab, when my navigation opens it runs and it works well it never gives me that stupid thing of GPS lost.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Will you guys compare iPhone and Android some of you will say
> 
> "my iPhone works better than my Android phone"
> 
> ...


Correct, there are prepaid cheap Android phones and premium Android phones.
My opinion, my Motorola Droid Turbo 2 is the top of the line. Motorola makes the best antenna for GPS and CDMA. It's running 6.0 OS, which not all Android phones get updates unfortunately.
Plus it's the "strongest phone" record holder!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> How do you figure juggling two phones is a problem I have a Blu Studio x 5.5 inch screen on my left and I have a Samsung 8-inch screen in the center console on my right, Uber Lyft and navigation is handled by the Samsung tablet and all Communications is handled by my BLU Studio x 5.5 inch screen on my left, no problem whatsoever very easy to do and I think it's even better,
> 
> When I receive a call or a text on my studio X phone my navigation is not interrupted on my Samsung tablet, when i need to call I just push one button on my phone and I'm done,
> I don't have to fumble around with one device switching back and forth between applications I can spend more time concentrating on the road..


I use an iPhone and switching back and forth is seamless and no hassle. To each their own for sure.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Will you guys compare iPhone and Android some of you will say
> 
> *...*
> 
> ...


My point exactly.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Onthelake56 said:


> Been reading your post and this on cought my attention. I have iPhone 6 with both Lyft and Uber running at same time. Just keep Uber on top and switch to Lyft when you get ping, after which you should go off line with Uber until that fare completed. Whith both these apps running, Google Maps still pops up and runs as normal.
> 
> You can also have Lyft run on both ipad and iphone at same time. Uber will only let you be logged in on one or the other.


You use google maps on iphone? The only GPS worse than Apple maps is google maps on iphone. They cut out so many of the features than what is offered on android.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Still haven't converted yet. Waiting for MattyMikey to give me my tutorial they promised . Also waiting for my second mount to arrive. I like the idea of one running one platform on one phone and the other on the second phone then have my iPad for music.

Still getting used to android the one thing I can't figure out for love or money is how to set up autotext. I have a long email and hate typing it out. iPhone easy to do. Either lg v10 keyboard doesn't have that option or I haven't figured it out. Downloaded Google keyboard and set up my autotext but it's still not working. That feature alone would make me toss the android.

It also doesn't help I bought the v10 used. No user guide.

It took me a while to get used to the iPhone at first too after I traded in my blackberry.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Just wanted to sincerely say thanks to everyone who has taken the time to either PM me with adviced and posted on this forum. It's great info learning how others uses their devices and what apps they use to assist them. 

You all rock! Thanks for the help! 

Don't even mind being teased about owning a fisher price model


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Still haven't converted yet. Waiting for MattyMikey to give me my tutorial they promised . Also waiting for my second mount to arrive. I like the idea of one running one platform on one phone and the other on the second phone then have my iPad for music.
> 
> Still getting used to android the one thing I can't figure out for love or money is how to set up autotext. I have a long email and hate typing it out. iPhone easy to do. Either lg v10 keyboard doesn't have that option or I haven't figured it out. Downloaded Google keyboard and set up my autotext but it's still not working. That feature alone would make me toss the android.
> 
> ...


I had an Android phone for 3 years and it was good, so I'm not an Android hater. That said, I do everything you mentioned with my single iPhone 6 just fine.

And, my gift to you: LG V10 User Manual.pdf <<< CLICK IT : )


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I had an Android phone for 3 years and it was good, so I'm not an Android hater. That said, I do everything you mentioned with my single iPhone 6 just fine.
> 
> And, my gift to you: LG V10 User Manual.pdf <<< CLICK IT : )


Thank you UberLaLa! Skimmed it, no way to do auto text without downloading a different keyboard (odd concept) So I did, and now I have auto text but a crappy keyboard that takes over the entire screen.

TL;DR: In my opinion, iPhone is the superior phone. Only a couple things Andriod does better, and one feature I want to try that I can't do on iPhone. Also, I signed up and have been approved for Amazon Flex, which requires an android device and doesnt work on iPhone. Only problem, Amazon Prime Now isn't in Denver. Contacted support and didn't get a timeframe when it will be launched.

I love my iPhone. I love how seamlessly it hands off what I am doing from iPhone/iPad/MacBook Pro. I've had no issues using my iPhone 6s Plus with U/L. Indeed although the v10 screen is technically bigger, the navigation buttons on the bottom take up a lot of real estate so actually my iPhone screen is bigger. I also love my snooty British male Siri assistant. Haven't figured out if it's possible to change hey google voice. I also think Siri works better than Hey Google.

The only reason I went to an android is because I had an extra line on my VZW account after porting over my landline I had for 20 years to an old iPhone 4. I wanted to keep the number. Originally planned to port over to google voice. But then I won a Samsung 7 so I thought I'd try android for driving after reading all the amazing things android purported did on this this forum. Ended up selling the Samsung for $700, bought a nearly brand new v10 for $150 and not impressed with Andriod at all.

So far, I've only found one thing android does better than iPhone and it's the integration with LastPass which I use for my password manager. Haven't tried Google Maps yet, but from what I read it's an incredible gps map on android. The version Google releases for iPhone is far below Apple maps and that's not saying much. They stripped the app clean with little functionality with iPhone.

There is one other feature the android phones can do that the iPhone can't (unless I jailbreak it which I don't really want to do) that I want to explore. If that functionality works then I'll keep the android. If not, I'll port the number to google and sell the v10.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Correct, there are prepaid cheap Android phones and premium Android phones.
> My opinion, my Motorola Droid Turbo 2 is the top of the line. Motorola makes the best antenna for GPS and CDMA. It's running 6.0 OS, which not all Android phones get updates unfortunately.
> Plus it's the "strongest phone" record holder!


I've been waiting for a video from you! You surely don't disappoint!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Android = Frozen. The problem with Android is the operating system AND apps written for it are buggy as heck. Your phone will freeze up all the darn time and you will have to reboot. I have to reboot my Iphone about every 2 months. With droid, it was daily to 5 times a day. I can't deal with that! I especially can't deal with it while trying to complete a job.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Thank you UberLaLa! Skimmed it, no way to do auto text without downloading a different keyboard (odd concept) So I did, and now I have auto text but a crappy keyboard that takes over the entire screen.
> 
> TL;DR: In my opinion, iPhone is the superior phone. Only a couple things Andriod does better, and one feature I want to try that I can't do on iPhone. Also, I signed up and have been approved for Amazon Flex, which requires an android device and doesnt work on iPhone. Only problem, Amazon Prime Now isn't in Denver. Contacted support and didn't get a timeframe when it will be launched.
> 
> ...


Have you turned on Keychain in your iPhone? (password management)

And I know there are a good number of WAZE haters here....try it on your iPhone and give yourself a couple of days to get used to it (customize it how you like) and you may just never go back to Google Maps.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Have you turned on Keychain in your iPhone? (password management)
> 
> And I know there are a good number of WAZE haters here....try it on your iPhone and give yourself a couple of days to get used to it (customize it how you like) and you may just never go back to Google Maps.


Unless you drive in big city that lane assistance is valuable in, then you'll never want to use Waze until they offer it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Have you turned on Keychain in your iPhone? (password management)
> 
> And I know there are a good number of WAZE haters here....try it on your iPhone and give yourself a couple of days to get used to it (customize it how you like) and you may just never go back to Google Maps.


I use keychain too. But it doesn't always seem to work. LastPass on the Mac or PC is great. But I love it on android.

Agree 150% about Waze. I use it when I'm not driving. I love how well it rerouted you out of traffic.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Unless you drive in big city that lane assistance is valuable in, then you'll never want to use Waze until they offer it.


Heard of lane assistant. Not sure what it is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> I use keychain too. But it doesn't always seem to work. LastPass on the Mac or PC is great. But I love it on android.
> 
> Agree 150% about Waze. I use it when I'm not driving. I love how well it rerouted you out of traffic.


In case you are not aware...Uber made it so WAZE can be selected as the default navigation within their App, if you so desire.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> In case you are not aware...Uber made it so WAZE can be selected as the default navigation within their App, if you so desire.


You know the irony of that? There was an article in Fortune I think I even posted here. Discussing Waze contract with Lyft and how Uber is trying to create its own GPS system. They actually went so far as to make the analogy of Uber is to MySpace as Lyft is to Facebook. I'll try to find that article again. It's a good read.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FAC said:


> Heard of lane assistant. Not sure what it is.


There is some significant differences in the two of them. Waze is not bad. But in Seattle (especially since I do not know all the routes yet only been here a year) it is nice to have the Lane Assist. It essentially tells you ahead of time what lane you can be in. This helps in Seattle traffic, as if you in wrong lane near your turn maneuver, often it is hard to get someone to let you in. But if Waze offered this, I would likely use it. I also prefer not going to some of the weird streets Waze will take me to in order to shave very little time. This seems to have brought concerns from passengers as it is not a way they are aware of, and can think you're trying to inflate mileage.

But I will say it is a personal choice also based off your geography and your type of drives.

This is pretty decent article:

http://lifehacker.com/turn-by-turn-navigation-showdown-google-maps-vs-waze-1761550298


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> In case you are not aware...Uber made it so WAZE can be selected as the default navigation within their App, if you so desire.


I have personally found when I used to use my iPhone (before I got my Galaxy Tab) that using Waze or Google Maps was really slow at getting current location.

I would find I would use the built in crappy Apple Maps to start, so I knew my immediate turn, and then switch to Google or Waze.

The crappy thing about Apple is the only navigation they allow to be running location at all times is their own...

With Android, they do not have that restriction, so Google Maps and Waze normally know your location in real-time without any delay.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

You know back in the day I had this great girl,
let's call her girl A, she did everything for me she was super she was wonderful she can cook she can clean,
Have a good conversation, she did lots of things for me,
then for some reason we broke up then came along girl B, she was also amazing she could cook she could clean carry a good conversation and do a lot of other amazing things for me, but there was something that girl A did the girl B did not, but you know what one of the girls wasn't really better than the other it was just a matter of personal choice..

Like my personal choice I don't give a damn about autotext or a password manager on my phone,

My BLU Studio X handles all Communications and Spotify on my left,

My Samsung Galaxy Tab A,
Takes care of Lyft, Uber and navigation on my right no need to switch back and forth no need to take my eyes off the road,

Saying that your Android phone is buggy with an application and your iPhone is not, means you kind of missed the whole point..

Not going to bother to explain what that point is because you don't get it..


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I think the point is having one device that can do the most best...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Last week I was on a long run from LAX to way up pass Magic Mountain,

My girlfriend text me and said she needed an immediate Uber pickup,

If I'd only have one device I would have been stuck, What would I had done ask the passenger in the middle of 405 traffic can I open up the Uber client app and select a pick up for my girlfriend,

All I did was discreetly reach over to my left open up the Uber client app punch you in my girlfriend's address and request an Uber pickup, done,

Passenger had no idea I had just done that.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> You know back in the day I had this great girl,
> let's call a girl A, she did everything for me she was super she was wonderful she can cook she can clean,
> Have a good conversation, she did lots of things for me,
> then for some reason we broke up then came along girl B, she was also amazing she could cook she could clean carry a good conversation and do a lot of other amazing things for me, but there was something that girl A did the girl B did not, but you know what one of the girls wasn't really better than the other it was just a matter of personal choice..
> ...


Good analogy


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Last week I was on a long run from LAX to way up pass Magic Mountain,
> 
> My girlfriend text me and said she needed an immediate Uber pickup,
> 
> ...


I just double click on my iPhone home button and order one for my boys lickity-split!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I think the point is having one device that can do the most best...


Yeah I know some people prefer iPhone. I have an iPhone 6, also have Android Tablet (Galaxy Note Pro). iPhone may appear superior because of how easy they make it, it is far more less superior than Android.

Reason is, the controls Apple has makes it difficult to have the flexibility that Android has.

Besides Siri, I do not really think there is something iPhone can do that Android apps cannot do (in likely many to choose from).

I want to be able to have my GPS have complete location at all times, not be controlled to just Apple Maps.

I still cannot see airport queue on iPhone but Android it has been available for like a month. It seems for Uber (and Lyft likely) have updates to Android first, because they do not have to go through all the hurdles they have with iPhone.

So if the point is what device can do the most - it is 100% going to be Android.

So if the point is what device are you most comfortable with (and willing to accept limitations and restrictions) - that would be a choice.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> it is far more less superior than Android.


Huh, what?



MattyMikey said:


> I want to be able to have my GPS have complete location at all times, not be controlled to just Apple Maps.


Why depend on ANY phone mapping app? They all suck and your display is too small to see the details. Phone mapping should only be as a backup to your stand alone GPS. This would also make it easier to sneak a task in without the customer catching on.



MattyMikey said:


> I still cannot see airport queue on iPhone but Android it has been available for like a month.


Iphone 4 with a tiny screen? My Iphone 6 plus clearly shows the cue and time estimate.



MattyMikey said:


> So if the point is what device can do the most - it is 100% going to be Android.


It does do the most, if you include freezing and crashing as accomplishments. No thanks! I make money from my phone and I want one that JUST WORKS! I'm not losing a surge fare, or really any fare that I want because of a sucky phone, or budget priced cell phone network.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah I know some people prefer iPhone. I have an iPhone 6, also have Android Tablet (Galaxy Note Pro). iPhone may appear superior because of how easy they make it, it is far more less superior than Android.
> 
> Reason is, the controls Apple has makes it difficult to have the flexibility that Android has.
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty damn easy to make iPhone look like a god, when you don't allow your product to do anything a customer would like it to do,

Pretty damn easy to make your iPhone OS look God Like when you don't allow it to run on any other device except for the one that you sell,

Kind of reminds me of the people who run antivirus on PC and then install some type of unknown software that the antivirus does not know, and the anti-virus tells them that the software has spyware or some type of virus when there's absolutely nothing wrong with the software, it's just that the vendor didn't report the software to the antivirus company,

Kind of the same thing with iPhone, yes Android may run certain software a little buggy but at least it can run it you can't do a damn thing with the iPhone - it's a pretty toy,

Like the old saying goes real world business use PCS they don't use Macs,
Real-world business uses Linux for their servers, Android is based on th *Linux* kernel.

They don't use Macs or iPhones for their servers..

I actually run a backup mail server and backup DNS server from my house for my domains, and guess what I use Linux I don't use an iPhone or mac..


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> You know back in the day I had this great girl,
> let's call her girl A, she did everything for me she was super she was wonderful she can cook she can clean,
> Have a good conversation, she did lots of things for me,
> then for some reason we broke up then came along girl B, she was also amazing she could cook she could clean carry a good conversation and do a lot of other amazing things for me, but there was something that girl A did the girl B did not, but you know what one of the girls wasn't really better than the other it was just a matter of personal choice..
> ...


Was this a metaphor for phone sex with girls A & B?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Was this a metaphor for phone sex with girls A & B?


Where do you find these media clips?! 

I almost miss the days of the simple flip phone. Before dad passed, he went into VZW store and said he wanted a flip phone that did only two things 1) store phone numbers 2) called those numbers. He didn't want anything else. It was a hard phone for them to find.

I had to have a blackberry before I switched to iPhone because the only phone that didn't have a camera was a blackberry. I worked in a top secret facility, so I obviously couldn't have a phone with camera. I'm not even sure if you can find a phone without a camera anymore.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah pretty damn easy to make iPhone look like a god, when you don't allow your product to do anything a customer would like it to do,
> 
> Pretty damn easy to make your iPhone OS look God Like when you don't allow it to run on any other device except for the one that you sell,
> 
> ...


Linux is a UNIX-like OS but isnt a certified UNIX OS. Android uses the UNIX kernel but still isn't a UNIX certified system. Darwin, created by Apple in the 90s and released in early 200s centurywas a UNIX like OS developed by Apple and is the platform for the iPhone, iPad, iPod, Mac TV. But the Darwin release of OS 10 for Apple is a UNIX certified OS. And soon so will be the iPhone and iPad.

Apple made a huge mistake in the 80s by not licensing their OS. But maybe not. They hung in there and now their market share in the business world keeps growing dramatically while Windows diminishes. I got sick of the all the bugs and security leaks Windows had so I switched to Apple. (But I do run Windows VM for one app I use) it was a hard concept for me to embrace that I didn't need a virus software when I switched back to Apple.

I used to be the solution architect and tech lead on several enterprise deployments. I can't tell you how many companies used Windows servers instead of UNIX. It was like Swiss cheese to patch and keep secure.

Apple isn't a toy, they are superior product who controls the hardware and software to ensure quality control. Unlike Windows and android.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Huh, what?
> 
> Answer: Android gives you more control of what you want on your device than Apple. This makes them far more superior. I should be able to do what I want on MY phone. Polling Apple employees of what they want me to be able to do is not how I want it.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

FAC said:


> Linux is a UNIX-like OS but isnt a certified UNIX OS. Android uses the UNIX kernel but still isn't a UNIX certified system. Darwin, created by Apple in the 90s and released in early 200s centurywas a UNIX like OS developed by Apple and is the platform for the iPhone, iPad, iPod, Mac TV. But the Darwin release of OS 10 for Apple is a UNIX certified OS. And soon so will be the iPhone and iPad.
> 
> *Apple made a huge mistake in the 80s by not licensing their OS.* But maybe not. They hung in there and now their market share in the business world keeps growing dramatically while Windows diminishes. I got sick of the all the bugs and security leaks Windows had so I switched to Apple. (But I do run Windows VM for one app I use) it was a hard concept for me to embrace that I didn't need a virus software when I switched back to Apple.
> 
> ...


Actually, Apple did license their OS (absent Jobs) *during the 90's* - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_clone

Which proved to be an even larger mistake.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Answer: Android gives you more control of what you want on your device than Apple. This makes them far more superior. I should be able to do what I want on MY phone. Polling Apple employees of what they want me to be able to do is not how I want it.


Apple can be jailbroke just like Android so I don't completely buy your argument. I do buy it a little, cuz it annoys me that I have to jump through hoops to load a free ringtone on an Iphone.



MattyMikey said:


> Answer: Well I use a tablet that has a 12.2 inch screen so my navigation is much better than a standalone GPS. Also, for Rideshare, until Uber and Lyft make a way to transfer destinations to a stand alone GPS they're completely useless as it is way to inefficient to manually be inputting addresses. I don't care if you can speak the address. That is just plain stupid


Then you're quite the exception to my argument. A tablet with a 12.2 inch screen clearly qualifies as a GPS and yeah, that's larger than most GPS so it probably is awesome. 99.9% of drivers who do not use a separate GPS are using their phones. Yes, I spend extra time manually inputting the address into my GPS even when the customer already put it into the Uber app, but I've never had one complaint as all understand phone GPS sucks. So you have the Uber driver app on the tablet too? Using it's own data plan or is it on wifi from your phone?



MattyMikey said:


> Answer: I have iPhone 6 Plus and it does not show queue time BEFORE you're in staging lot. Android I can see wait times at airport from home as I live less than 15 minutes away.


That's just an idiosyncrasy of your market. Here in Cleveland, I am using the Iphone 6 plus and it shows the cue on most of the airport grounds and roads close to the airport entrance. I even saw it pop up once just because I was on the freeway passing the airport (although usually this just gets a cue to "enter the staging area". I don't think you can blame the phone. That's just the coordinate range fed into the Uber app by the programmer writing the IOS version and is highly subject to change with future releases.



MattyMikey said:


> Answer: If you're not doing anything buggy and have it full of crap apps you would be fine. I don't run many apps especially when driving for Uber and Lyft and never have a problem. And my navigation is perfect and not restricted to stupid Apple Maps or typing in on a standalone GPS.


Yeah, again as someone running a tablet, you're completely different than most "droid" users as you've bypassed most of the problems droid users will encounter. When I say droid sucks, I really mean it sucks ON PHONES for Ubering. I've stripped apps down to NO OPTIONAL apps except the driver app and have tried disabling as many apps pushed by the phone company yet still suffered buggy freeze hell. How often do I have to reboot my Iphone? Almost never and haven't felt the need to reboot even once while driving rideshare.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

_Yeah, again as someone running a tablet, you're completely different than most "droid" users as you've bypassed most of the problems droid users will encounter. When I say droid sucks, I really mean it sucks ON PHONES for Ubering. I've stripped apps down to NO OPTIONAL apps except the driver app and have tried disabling as many apps pushed by the phone company yet still suffered buggy freeze hell. How often do I have to reboot my Iphone? Almost never and haven't felt the need to reboot even once while driving rideshare._

If you have a cheap android phone (there are tons out there), you will have issues. The smart android users, who know and love android don't mess with that cheap stuff. I have an LG G4 from 2015, runs great, takes amazing photos, can do real multi tasking unlike any iphone ever created.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland It's always nice to see another loyal iPhone fan.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> Apple can be jailbroke just like Android so I don't completely buy your argument. I do buy it a little, cuz it annoys me that I have to jump through hoops to load a free ringtone on an Iphone.


It's very easy to make your own ringtone. I don't think it's jumping through hoops, you just can make it very customizable. 
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/how-to-make-ringtones-for-iphone/


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Citronbull said:


> _Yeah, again as someone running a tablet, you're completely different than most "droid" users as you've bypassed most of the problems droid users will encounter. When I say droid sucks, I really mean it sucks ON PHONES for Ubering. I've stripped apps down to NO OPTIONAL apps except the driver app and have tried disabling as many apps pushed by the phone company yet still suffered buggy freeze hell. How often do I have to reboot my Iphone? Almost never and haven't felt the need to reboot even once while driving rideshare._
> 
> If you have a cheap android phone (there are tons out there), you will have issues. The smart android users, who know and love android don't mess with that cheap stuff. I have an LG G4 from 2015, runs great, takes amazing photos, can do real multi tasking unlike any iphone ever created.


Exactly...a good phone shouldn't yield any problems. I still have a galaxy note 3 from 2013 and it runs Uber with others concurrently just fine. Finding a decent phone shouldn't be too hard to find unless you're just going the super cheap route. Pick up a note 4 or something; there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Exactly...a good phone shouldn't yield any problems. I still have a galaxy note 3 from 2013 and it runs Uber with others concurrently just fine. Finding a decent phone shouldn't be too hard to find unless you're just going the super cheap route. Pick up a note 4 or something; there shouldn't be any problems.


My last droid was an S5 right as S6 was being released so it was the latest and greatest and sucked.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> . I've stripped apps down to NO OPTIONAL apps except the driver app and have tried disabling as many apps pushed by the phone company yet still suffered buggy freeze hell. How often do I have to reboot my Iphone? Almost never and haven't felt the need to reboot even once while driving rideshare.


Popostorous, you musta been using an old phone running Froyo



Citronbull said:


> If you have a cheap android phone (there are tons out there), you will have issues. The smart android users, who know and love android don't mess with that cheap stuff. I have an LG G4 from 2015, runs great, takes amazing photos, can do real multi tasking unlike any iphone ever created.


RIGHT, any modern day android phone will handle uber and all that with no programs



FAC said:


> Tim In Cleveland It's always nice to see another loyal iPhone fan.


iCrapple


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> iCrapple


I find all the creative nicknames for iPhone amusing. Fischer price phone, iCrapple, etc.


----------



## TONY-T (Sep 5, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm an Apple person. Got the MacPower Book, iPhones, and iPad. But I keep reading android phones are better than iPhones for U/L. So I just got my first (used) Android device yesterday for a 2nd line i just ported over to VZW.
> Planning on using the droid just for driving and keeping iPhone as Main phone.
> 
> I'm usually pretty Tech savy but I'm utterly lost on my android device. Any suggestions for setting it up to drive U/L?


If all you have been using is apple, you're not very tech savy.

I had iphones for years and Android leaves them all for dead. Apple are Nazi's and Iphones are far to restrictive. Androids are definitely better for Uber. They usually get all the latest features and updates first, You can force the Uber app into Landscape mode with them and they have a tonne of better apps for uber such as dashcam apps.

Android all the way!


----------



## Shehab (Aug 21, 2017)

Switch Android to iPhone for one year


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

i use android but i keep it simple bluetooth for headphone so only me can hear waze directions and calls, data 2gb enough, uber app and phone car mount, charger for my phone, portable battery and cable for riders, just keep it simple when you drive for uber, ah! yes there is the simple auto radio for the music


----------

